# Dumping Cable



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Never interested me.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Never interested me.
> 
> Tom



Same. At the Schluter class they had open bar. It was ok, I had two drinks, hung out for a while, but it's not my style.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

You can build an antenna for almost nothing that gets all the local stations. I have one in my attic. It works great. I prefer having no cable. All I do is watch sensational news and change stations when I watch cable TV.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

I ****canned TV 11 years ago when i bought my home, logic being that there would be no time available to waste whilst growing my business....Flash forward to today and I'm telling people that I.m too busy to help them..., and I dont feel any less of a man for not being up to date on the latest reality BS show...


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dropping cable can be easy or hard, it all depends on your habits and how easily you can change them. I have had cable for 1.5 years of the past 16. If you and, more importantly, your family watch a few hours of tv every day and need to see new episodes as soon as they air, it's not going to work. If you're a little more flexible you can actually watch several hours a day without running out of new content even after you've cut the cable.

The first thing I recommend is that you look at the money. Figure out what your internet is going to cost, you don't need a really high speed. I'm on the bottom tier Cox internet and it's fine for streaming. Supply is usually the bottleneck, not your download speed. Then figure out what you're spending per year for cable+internet. What's the difference? It's probably over $500. If you pick up a couple subscription services and buy or rent movies a couple times a month, you're still pocketing a lot of cash. There are also a lot of things that don't cost a dime that you can watch like Crackle and PBS plus a lot of others. 

I now own almost 500 movies.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Next time I'm in your neck of the woods I would be happy to take you on an all expenses paid bender at your local watering hole!


How about this... I'm in the middle. You swing down a couple hours, he drives north a couple. I'll take the BOTH of you out for some REAL pizza, you can have a real beer and he can have a root beer that come from the same brewery... I'll buy the first round, or three.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

We got rid of cable when Time Warner laid my wife off 2 years ago. We Kept the Internet to run our phone and Netflix. There was an adjustment period but we're surviving.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> How about this... I'm in the middle. You swing down a couple hours, he drives north a couple. I'll take the BOTH of you out for some REAL pizza, you can have a real beer and he can have a root beer that come from the same brewery... I'll buy the first round, or three.


I'm in, that's probably only a 5 hour drive.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

NJGC said:


> They will put the price of your Internet up way higher for not bundling your service......a real load of crap.


This is a fact!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

hdavis said:


> This is a fact!


They're not raising your internet price, they're just showing you what the cable and phone was really worth.:whistling I pay $40 a month for internet with Cox. They don't even advertise the plan. I had to ask if there were any that cost less than the $55 basic plan.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EthanB said:


> They're not raising your internet price, they're just showing you what the cable and phone was really worth.:whistling I pay $40 a month for internet with Cox. They don't even advertise the plan. I had to ask if there were any that cost less than the $55 basic plan.


Lucky you - data only around here is $65, and you provide all your equipment....


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Nope. I've probably had less than 5 drinks at restaurants since I turned 21 and never been to a bar.


There were times in my early 20s when I was out at bars 30 days in a row. The funny thing was, It's harder for me to get out of bed in the morning now living my extremely boring life than it was when I partied.


And to stay on topic,

No cable for me. 105Mps internet, 2 apple TVs, Hulu+, Netflix and will be adding HBO Now to the mix. Also have Plex setup. I don't miss cable. If I want to see sports, I'll get tix to a game. If I need news, I can get it online.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Lucky you - data only around here is $65, and you provide all your equipment....


If you have Comcast it looks like they have a starter plan for $30 a month for 12 months. You might be able to have your wife start it in her name and get it. My wife and I have rotated a couple times to take advantage of introductory sales from Cox. I can't say I really feel bad about it.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Went to an antennae years ago. Your location will determine how many channels you get. You can find several sites that will show you how many and which channels you will get. 

My neighbor has a big antennae. I have a small one. We get the same channels. I found that mounting it on the roof, gave me the best reception. I tapconed it to the chimney. 

Don't miss cable at all. If you do, don't worry. They will start sending you a deal about once a week. You may need to stay on top of them cancelling it. Took me about 1 1/2 months. They said they would cut it off and then it would never happen. Call back and there was no record.


----------



## senorfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Use this sight to estimate the size of antenna you need for your area.
http://antennaweb.org/

Pair an antenna up with a Roku 3 wireless streaming box to get more channels like Netflix, Hulu, HBO GO, etc and your about to start saving money.


----------



## HomeRunInstall (Dec 29, 2012)

I know this post is a little dated however, here is a link to an install I did a while back of a FTA antenna that works great... maybe someone may find it useful...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQgRF7ykZXk


----------

